# TAKING FOOD TO FRANCE & FROM FRANCE TO UK



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello again

Because of family & health reasons we have not been to France for quite some time so are out of touch with various info. Are there any food stuffs we are not allowed to take from UK to France & likewise from France to the UK please?

Thanks


Motorhomer


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

http://www.food.gov.uk/enforcement/imports/imports_advice/personal_imp
There you go, that site should give you the facts you need.
John


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Giok said:


> http://www.food.gov.uk/enforcement/imports/imports_advice/personal_imp
> There you go, that site should give you the facts you need.
> John


hell Giok

Thanks ever so for the link. We obviously were not keying the right words when doung our search. Off to haave a good look

Motorhomer


----------

